# halo 3 anyone?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

xbox live bout 9pm? anyone fancy a little skirmish?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Not played that since Call of Duty 4 came out


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

only had the x box a couple of days so its all new to me.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

im hooked on burnout at the moment, never liked shooters on the 360


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

John74 said:


> Not played that since Call of Duty 4 came out


I haven't played anything since COD4 came out!!!!

Halo 3 whateva!! so last years game!!!


----------

